# Any difference in sound?



## 009

Do u think that pianos/violins/horns( as I just read in one previous thread )...made of plastic will sound any different or inferior than that of its wooden relatives?
I'm always assured by the Yamaha salesperson that his glass grand in the showroom sounds just as good as those wooden ones...afterall the soundboard is still made of wood, and that's all it ever matters..
But I really doubt so. What u guys think? :mellow:


----------



## Daniel

I think there is a difference. Yes, it sounds very realistic, or better say very instrument alike with plastic yet...but: I think with woods you really need WOOD, it lives, and the resonance is different on plastic and wood.... by the way, I think it is also a point or psychological importance. :lol:


----------



## max

> _Originally posted by Daniel_@Sep 28 2004, 01:47 PM
> *I think there is a difference. Yes, it sounds very realistic, or better say very instrument alike with plastic yet...but: I think with woods you really need WOOD, it lives, and the resonance is different on plastic and wood.... by the way, I think it is also a point or psychological importance. :lol:
> [snapback]2152[/snapback]​*


amen to that..


----------



## 009

> *amen to that..*


 :lol: .


----------



## Daniel

> _Originally posted by max_@Sep 29 2004, 03:24 AM
> *amen to that..
> [snapback]2168[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA  :lol:

What about plastic violins...Do they exist? :huh:


----------



## 009

yes. I remember seeing em. 
BTW, have u seen cellos/violins with only an outer plastic frame bent in the shape of the instrument itself, and the fingerboard on em? They've like no materials...I wonder how they sound like. :0


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by DW_@Sep 29 2004, 10:38 AM
> *BTW, have u seen cellos/violins with only an outer plastic frame bent in the shape of the instrument itself, and the fingerboard on em? They've like no materials...I wonder how they sound like. :0
> [snapback]2188[/snapback]​*


Are you talking about the electrics or something else? I've never heard one, but I imagine it's like an electric violin.


----------



## Harvey

I read about some guy with an aluminum (?) bass. He likes it though.

The glass piano: I'd think there would be little audible difference, since they used glass on the parts that didn't matter.

Kawai uses plastic in their action, and their pianos sound ok to me.


----------



## godzillaviolist

*Wood and instruments*

Most pianos are steel frame nowdays, and have been since the middle romantic era, so I think that glass wouldn't really make difference, the only problem would be string tension ( glass isn't very strong ). Like the maker said, as long as the soundboard is wood...
What instruments are made of effects the timbre suprisingly little compared to other factors ( as long as what resonates continues to work ). Saxophones don't sound brassy because they are made of brass; a wooden saxophone sounds just the same. It's the very wide bore. 
However, I wouldn't play a plastic viola, so I geuss I'm a bit hypocritical that way  
People have made theremins out of radios, harps out of tables, harpsichords out of lego and tubas out of cheese...
I geuss creativity will continue, even if it's results don't have lasting artistic value.
godzilla


----------

